# heads-up



## Michelin3

"heads-up" se poate traduce si "capul sus"? 
cum traduc "capul sus" in engleza? ex: Nu te da batut, capul sus!
mersi fain


----------



## farscape

heads-up înseamnă *fii atent*, *fii prevenit*, chiar *Păzea*!
Îţi sugerez _walk proud_ sau _stand tall_ mai degrabă

Deci: Don't give in, stand tall!

Best,


----------



## Michelin3

sarut mana, m-ai scos din necaz


----------



## Robyyz

Don't give up,be hopeful(bright)!  dacă ai mai avea nevoie de altă traducere


----------



## Michelin3

thanks, orice sugestie e binevenita!


----------

